# Anyone interested in a B1 calendar featuring your B1?



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I am hoping to get enough participants submitting great photos of their lovely B1's to publish (small run) a B1 calendar for 2013. More details can be found at

http://vwdasher.com/index.php/forum.../896-would-you-be-interested-in-a-b1-calendar

Thanks for your time!:thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Bump! if you'd like to see your car in a calendar, please ensure photos are submitted by the end of June  

All participants receive a free calendar


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Just over two weeks left! I am seeking VW Passat/Dasher wagons and Audi 80 (wagons especially but sedans are good too) as entrants! :thumbup:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

86 Syncro wagons ???


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry no, this is for B1s only.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Two weeks left to get your photos in!  :wave::heart:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Entries close this weekend  And I am thrilled to report I have received some stunning photos of beautiful B1s from all over the globe including Holland, Germany, South Africa and Brazil! This calendar is going to look pretty cool!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

The final product is now available! 

You can check it out in all its multi colour glory right here. 


*http://vwdasher.com/index.php/the-b1-calendars/40-2013-calendar/118-the-2013-b1-calendar*


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

dasherinoz said:


> The final product is now available!
> 
> You can check it out in all its multi colour glory right here.
> 
> ...


Calender looks great Frank, can't wait to get mine in the mail! :thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

They're on the way, should be appearing in your letterbox early in the week! :thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

*So now the quest begins for the 2014 edition* 

Taking your B1 somewhere interesting? Landmark? Party? Car show? Take a good camera and get some shots! Then submit them here!



*Click this for the deets!*

More the merrier, the higher the resolution the better! Please, no cell phone photos  They're no good for print.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

My Dasher is October!!!! Love it, I have given all mine away( accept for my own personal copy!) 
Dasherinoz did a fantastic job with the graphics!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks mate, and your car looks fabulous in it  


I still have some copies left of the 2013 edition, if anyone is looking for one. 

www.B1calendar.com only five bucks!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

you have a PM with for paypal detials i will take one


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Cool bananas, just PMed you


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

The 2014 edition is full steam ahead  Entries close at the end of June so submit yours soon! 

All entrants will receive a copy free later in the year once it's printed.


*http://www.vwdasher.com/index.php/the-b1-calendars/41-2014-calendar/119-the-2014-b1-calendar*


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

One month left to send in your photos!  Be part of a very unique B1 project.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

The printing's all completed and there's stock in the US ready to ship! 


*Check out the photos here* 


Only 100 copies of this unique B1 collectable exist, so grab a copy and admire some lovely B1s from around the world!



And if you have a B1, get it in the 2015 edition! It doesn't matter what state your car is in, rusty or shiny, broken down or running. It's all about the B1s, anywhere in the world.:wave:


----------

